# Parents of little lemonade entrepreneurs find Obama's small biz advice leaves sour taste



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Parents of little lemonade entrepreneurs find Obama's small biz advice leaves sour taste*

By Perry Chiaramonte
Published July 17, 2012
FoxNews.com










The Sutton family of Cypress, Texas when so far as to create an advertising plan for their "Cool Blast Lemonade" stand with a website and this Facebook page. In the center photo, Clara is flanked by sister Eliza and brother Eirik.
A pair of sisters who run a thriving lemonade stand in Texas beg to differ with President Obama's message that entrepreneurs "didn't get there on your own," and several grownups who groom the next generation of small business owners say the kids are right.
Clara Sutton, 7, and little sister Eliza, 4, started CoolBlast Lemonade in their suburban Houston neighborhood, and quickly generated business brisk enough to bring on another employee, younger brother Eirik. Their father said the kids have gotten a business education right out in front of their home under the watchful eyes of their parents -- but with no help from the government.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/07/17/lemonade-lessons-small-ones-sour-on-obama-small-biz-advice/?test=latestnews#ixzz20zG6AopY


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

_"Nobody helped them except us," Andrew Sutton, 35, said. "They did it on their own."_​​​No they didn't because you just said you helped them. ​​
I understand their point, but that is a piss poor choice of words


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> _"Nobody helped them except us," Andrew Sutton, 35, said. "They did it on their own."_​​​No they didn't because you just said you helped them. ​​
> I understand their point, but that is a piss poor choice of words


I think the point is they did it without the .gov's help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> I think the point is they did it without the .gov's help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's still a dumb article.

These children were able to make a lemonade stand without government assistance. Why is this news again?


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> It's still a dumb article.
> 
> These children were able to make a lemonade stand without government assistance. Why is this news again?


I think it's being used as an example of how many small businesses start and grow on their own without government assistance/intervention. If you don't understand that, I can't help you.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

Now lets film the kids when you take the state, federal, and locale taxes out of their cash before they see a dime. I'm sure a locale inspector will be out soon to close them down for not having the proper permits and health code violations.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

cc3915 said:


>


 This is going to give me nightmares. That photo is creepy.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

ShmitDiesel said:


> This is going to give me nightmares. That photo is creepy.


It does give off that "Come here little girl. Want some candy?" vibe.


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

I make a point of stopping at lemonade stands when I see them...they seem to be fewer and further between these days. Even coming home from a death-double a couple weeks ago, I spotted one and stopped. Politics aside, I can spare a buck or so if it helps teach a kid that working and initiative pays off. Small investment compared to the thousands they could ultimately leech off the system. I also figure it's worth rewarding a kid's motivation....another nearly extinct concept in so many of their peers.


----------

